# Looking For skiff



## Noboater (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm looking for a shallow runner flat clean deck. That can make a lil bit longer runs 17' tiller is really Ideal. In texas,Projects are welcomed. What's out there?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ankona Native SUV 17?? Shoot me a DM for more info.


----------

